# *~* The 2011 Babies! *~* *TWENTY-EIGHT Babies Born*



## Yazz_n_bump

As we're coming to the end of the 2010 baby year, I thought it'd be good to get a list of the 2011 babies here on Teen pregnancy. 
Gathered it would be quite a lot of babies but thought it'd be a nice list seeing as we're now into expecting August babies already and it's getting hard to keep up with everyone!! 
So it'd be nice to have a way to keep on top of who is expecting. :cloud9:

Sooo... all you need to do is comment when your expecting! :D

**~* The 2011 Babies! *~**


*January* 
0 :yellow: ~ 7 :pink: ~ 6 :blue: ~ 1 set of *TWINS!*

_ LauraBee - 1st January _ - * Bethlouise - 15.01.2011 - 8lb 2oz *
_ Tanara - 2nd January _ - * Fayth Lee Rose Dud - 14.01.2011 - 7lb 11oz *
_ smatheson- 5th January _ -_Early Bird_ - * Nathan Robert Drounette - 31.12.2010 - 7lb 6oz *
_ AndyyMay - 7th January _ - * Amelia May - 6.01.2011 - 7lb 2oz*
_ emmylou92 - 11th January _ - *Hollie Louise - 19.01.11 -7lbs 2oz*
_ ashleymariex - 17th January _ - :shrug:
_ Liljj4evea - 20th January _ - :shrug:
_ space-game-91 - 21st January _ - *  Grace - 29.01.2011 - 8lb 9oz  *
_ xx~Lor~xx- 22nd January _ - * Logan - 22.01.11 - 7lb 7oz *
_ Wewantourmush - 25th January _ - * Ruben Alexander - 20.01.11 - 7lb 13oz *
_ Cathington - 28th January _ - :shrug:
_ Char.due.jan - 29th January _ - *  Luke Harry - 06.02.11 - 7lb 13oz -  *

*February*
1 :yellow: ~ 8 :pink: ~ 6 :blue:

_ lauram_92 - 3rd February _ *  Oliver - 1.02.11 - 8lb 9.5 oz *
_ bumpy_j - 4th February _ *  Joel - 12.02.11- 8lb 5oz  *
 _ kaleighdaisy - 8th February _ *  Sapharee Jade - 02.01.11 - 5lb 14 oz  *
_ amylou1992 - 10th February _ *  15.02.11 - 9lb 10oz  *
 _ Mum2#1 - 12th February _ :shrug:
_ Melissa.Feb12 - 12th February _ *  Mikah - 17.02.11 - 7lb 1oz  *
_ Monkei - 14th February _ *  Maisie - 5.02.11  *
_ Inicia 17th February _ *  Conan Mitchell - 10.02.11 - 8lb 5oz  *
_ ecb2011 - 19th February _ - :shrug:
_ Lilys mummy - 22nd February _*  Maddison Ava Grace Costello - 02.02.11 - 5lb 10oz  * 
_ SarahhhLouise- 23rd February _ *  Robert - 4.03.11 - 8lb 15 1/2 oz  *
 _ lizardbreath - 24th February _ *  Katherine Michelle Fletcher - 27.02.11 - 7lb 13oz  *
_ laurenburch - 25th February _ *  Kayla - 06.02.11 - 7lb 9oz  *
_ joanneNbabyx - 26th February _ *  Laylah - 27.02.11 :baby *
_ holly2234 - 25th February _ *  Erin - 4.03.11 - 7lb 11 1/2 oz  *

*March* 
2 :yellow: ~ 2 :pink: ~ 5 :blue:

 _ Maman Jeunes - 1st March _
_ babytime1992 - 7th March _
_ tallemgirl - 8th March _ *  Adam Joseph - 4.03.11  *
_ Gemma_xX - 14th March _
_ dueinmarch11 - 15th March _ *  Allison Fayth - 9.03.11 - 7lb 5oz  *
 _ 20andpregnant - 16th March _
_ amandakelley - 21st March _ *  Brayden Micheal - 24.03.11 - 8lb 12oz  *
_ Yazz_n_bump - 22nd March _ *  Jack - 24.03.11 - 8lb 6oz  *
_ x_Becki_x - 23rd March _

*April* 
4 :yellow: ~ 6 :pink: ~ 5 :blue:

_ berryblue290- 2nd April _
_ JWandBump - 6th April _
_ abz19 - 6th April _ *  rhianna-mae grace - 18.03.11 - 7lb 3oz  *
_ xCookieDough - 8th April _
 _ HollyMay- 10th April _ *  Amelia Blair - 15.03.11  *
 _ Maripics - 10th April _
 _ proudmomm2be - 12th April _
_ jenwigan - 14th April _
_ lilgemsy - 16th April _ *  Oliver Daniel - 07.04.11 - 5lb 3.5oz  *
_ Mummy2Angel. - 20th April _
_ nicole_ - 21st April _
 _ young-mummy - 24th April _
_ MummyToBe. - 26th April _
_ corbyns.mommy- 26th April _
 _ Anicole10 - 29th April _

*May*
1 :yellow: ~2 :pink: ~ 4 :blue: ~ 1 set of *TWINS!*

 _ _ck - 6th May _
_ lov3hat3- 10th May _ 
_ KateyCakes - 14th May _
_ LittlePeople - 15th May _
_ Mummy2B21 - 18th May _ 
_ 17WithBumpyy - 31st May _ - :baby::baby: Twins!


*June* 
9:yellow: ~ 6 :pink: ~ 2 :blue:

 _ SoonToBeMum - 1st June _
_ babyjayy - 1st June _
 _ 4nnii3 - 9th June _
_ 18NPregnant - 9th June _
_ Nervousmomtob - 9th June _
 _ mummy2 b - 12th June _
 _ keljt1127 - 14th June _
 _ cammy - 14th June _
 _ we can't wait - 23rd June _
 _ tiphani1023 - 23rd June _
_ kimmy04 - 25th June _
 _ rachyh1990 - 26th June _
 _ kayxoxoxo- 26th June _
 _ strawberry19 - 28th June _
 _ casann - 30th June _


*July*
7 :yellow: ~ 6 :pink: ~ 1 :blue:

 _ Chrissy7411 - 4th July _
 _ Cori - 5th July _
 _ kittycat18 - 11th July _
 _ GeekChicDoll - 13th July _
 _ amy_mum2be - 14th July _
 _ krys- 16th July _
 _ airbear- 18th July _
 _ lovelylaura- 20th July _
 _ mum#1- 21st July _
 _ MommaBear90 - 24th July _
 _ hollye - 28th July _
 _ Julymom2be - 29th July _
 _ gem_x - 31st July _

*August*
3 :yellow: ~ 3 :pink: ~ 3 :blue:

 _ Wasey - 1st August _
_ emz_x - 5th August _
 _ YoungMummy08 - 12th August _
 _ TeenageMummy - 12th August _
 _ MissMummy2Be - 14th August _
 _ lalacrl - 24th August _
 _ luckyyou - 25th August _
 _ amy123xx - 25th August _
 _ missZOEEx - 29th August _

*September*
9 :yellow: ~0 :pink: ~ 0 :blue:

 _ MissC - 4th September _
 _ Stunned - 4th September _
 _ EmilyandBump - 6th September _
 _ HarlaHorse - 10th September _
 _ Mummydoll10 - 11th September _
 _ bellexx - 14th September _
 _ abnala - 17th September _
 _ smc17 - 17th September _
 _ Liza - 28th September _


*October*
4 :yellow: ~0 :pink: ~ 0 :blue:

 _ MissC - 4th October _
 _ BrEeZeY- 7th October _
 _ prettymomtobe- 15th October _
 _ katyrose - 25th October _ :angel::angel: :(

*November*
4 :yellow: ~0 :pink: ~ 0 :blue:

 _ Lola472 - 11th November _
 _ B0ssLady - 15th November _
 _ Luke's_mummy - 25th November _
 _ LeahLou - 29th November _

*December*
2 :yellow: ~0 :pink: ~ 0 :blue:

 _ neonpolkadots - 6th December _
 _ ciararoseh - 24th December _

​


----------



## SoonToBeMum

June 1st for me :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

January the 11 :) with a pink bump :)


----------



## nicole_

team blue :D 
21st april for me :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

SoonToBeMum said:


> June 1st for me :flower:

Eeek June? That's crazy! 
Hows your pregnancy going? :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

emmylou92 said:


> January the 11 :) with a pink bump :)

11th January? Bloody heck! :O I bet your well nervous/excited! :) Not long now! :flower:


----------



## AndyyMay

January 7th 2011!
Pink Bump

x


----------



## SoonToBeMum

Yazz_n_bump said:


> SoonToBeMum said:
> 
> 
> June 1st for me :flower:
> 
> Eeek June? That's crazy!
> Hows your pregnancy going? :)Click to expand...



Its going okay so far, starting to slow down now though :nope:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

SoonToBeMum said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoonToBeMum said:
> 
> 
> June 1st for me :flower:
> 
> Eeek June? That's crazy!
> Hows your pregnancy going? :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its going okay so far, starting to slow down now though :nope:Click to expand...

Slow down? :O Your only 14 weeks lol! Hehe, it gets slower trust me. Get to 20 weeks and it's like no more scans and it's just gets so slowww. :(


----------



## SoonToBeMum

Yazz_n_bump said:


> SoonToBeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoonToBeMum said:
> 
> 
> June 1st for me :flower:
> 
> Eeek June? That's crazy!
> Hows your pregnancy going? :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its going okay so far, starting to slow down now though :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Slow down? :O Your only 14 weeks lol! Hehe, it gets slower trust me. Get to 20 weeks and it's like no more scans and it's just gets so slowww. :(Click to expand...

i know! it was wierd but when i was going by my calculations i was going quick & then they move me forward and its just gone slow since, im hoping when i start buying bits after xmas then that will speed it up a little lol


----------



## lauram_92

_February the 3rd, team blueee  _


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

lauram_92 said:


> _February the 3rd, team blueee  _

Awesome, added! :D hows the pregnancy? x


----------



## strawberry19

june 28th for me girlies :)x


----------



## Prospectpictu

[Edited by Admin] Please ONLY use the press and research for your enquiries.

Thank you.


----------



## JWandBump

April 6th, Team PINK :D xxx


----------



## young-mummy

team yellow for me
24th april :) xxx


----------



## holly2234

February 25th :pink: :)


----------



## KateyCakes

May 14th with a pink bump :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

February 12th little boy:)


----------



## we can't wait

Team Yellow, for me. 
Expecting our little one June 23rd!
:flower:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Eeek! Anyone else? 28th June is so far into the year we've got! :)


----------



## ecb2011

Feb. 19, 2011. A baby girl! :)


----------



## xCookieDough

april 8th for me :D team PINK!
:D


----------



## MoonLove

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Eeek! Anyone else? 28th June is so far into the year we've got! :)

Mee!
July 31st :happydance:
Not planning on finding out the gender until birth, so :yellow: all the way :happydance:

Great thread :thumbup:xx


----------



## krys

July 16th for me :thumbup:


----------



## Char.due.jan

29th january expecting a little boy :)


----------



## wasey

August 1st :D!!!


----------



## lizardbreath

Feb 24th and im team Yellow


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations to all the 2011 mommies! I hope you all have a wonderful pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm due January 22nd with a little boy :cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## 4nnii3

Please could you put me on the list, im due the 9th june.
Thank you x


----------



## lb

Feb 25, team :pink: for me :)


----------



## Anicole10

April 29th...team yellow


----------



## Tanara

_Im due January 2nd with a little girl! _


----------



## keljt1127

JUne 14th!


----------



## Mummi 2 be x

:)
Aww its amazing I cant wait

<3


----------



## rachyh1990

june 26th for me and it is going to be a yellow baby :D


----------



## mummy2 b

Hey im due the 12th of June :cloud9: 
will know on the 30th of dec if im team blue or team pink:happydance:
xxx


----------



## rjb

strawberry is due the day before my birthday! :D


----------



## cammy

June 14th :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Can i Be Added EDD 19th Aug 2011


----------



## EffyKat

Good luck to all the girls in here :). I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :). And the ones that are close to their due date Good luck :).

I'm due on the 26th December, but if he turns out to be late I could have him in 2011 :)


----------



## tiphani1023

june 23rd!!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im due 23rd of feb will a little boy :) xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Thank you girlies, the list has been updated. :flower:

I can't believe June is so popular!! Nine babies due then! Crazzzy! xx


----------



## airbear

July 18th :)


----------



## dueinmarch11

march 15th. :) team pink.


----------



## Inicia

Hey, im new. Well not new but i havent been here in a while!
Firstly, congrats girls :)

I am due 17 of feb with a boy. Is it possible i could be added? Thankss
Xx


----------



## Mum2#1

Our gorgeous LO is due on February 12, 2011 

:flower:


----------



## mum#1

Bubba number 2 due 21st july 
:)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated the list again. :D The summer months are well popular it's crazy!


----------



## LauraBee

I get the first baby of the year (hopefully) - January first with a girl


----------



## Mum2#1

oops sorry im having a baby girl


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Mum2#1 said:


> oops sorry im having a baby girl


Changed it for you. :)


----------



## bumpy_j

feb 4th team blue :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I'm due my little man on 20th april :) x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump!


----------



## Gemma_xX

I'm due the 14th March with a little girl :flower:


----------



## ashleymariex

January 17th with a girl!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated girlies. :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

Aww man, I can't believe there are August babies already! It seems so crazy.. Can't believe how close it is until my due date! It has just flown by, before we know it the August babies will be here!


----------



## LauraBee

^ I know... There was a really long period of time when I'm sure the clocks just stood still and now I'm full-term!!! It's too surreal :/

But still, if any of you have your babies before me (once we're into 2011) I'm not gonna be happy


----------



## Maman Jeunes

Is it too late for me to post? I'm due March 1st, but we don't know the gender because we're waiting till birth to find out. ^_^


----------



## _ck

may 6th, and team yellow for me! :yellow: :happydance:


----------



## Tanara

LauraBee said:


> ^ I know... There was a really long period of time when I'm sure the clocks just stood still and now I'm full-term!!! It's too surreal :/
> 
> But still, if any of you have your babies before me (once we're into 2011) I'm not gonna be happy

_Your due the day before me,  I'll cry if i go like 10 days over and everyone is popping theirs out_


----------



## abz19

April 6th for me. With a pink bump :pink:


----------



## LauraBee

Tanara said:


> _Your due the day before me,  I'll cry if i go like 10 days over and everyone is popping theirs out_

I noticed that, I think you we'll be stuck here in a competition to see who's is born first while everyone else goes in early! 

But really, I am SO determined to have the first 2011 baby, so until I definitely lose, don't steal my thunder, 'kay? :winkwink:


----------



## Tanara

_Were hoping for New Years, So i guess we will have to see who's baby decides they want to get out of there! 

Watch neither of us be the first to have ours in 2011 =[_


----------



## LauraBee

Ahah, you can have the last baby of 2010 if you want?  OR we can agree to at least TRY to draw and have them at the exact same time [01/01/2011 00:00:00]?


----------



## babytime1992

March 7th, 2011 baby boy :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated girls. :flower:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Tanara said:


> _Were hoping for New Years, So i guess we will have to see who's baby decides they want to get out of there!
> 
> Watch neither of us be the first to have ours in 2011 =[_

Lol!! Hey 2010 is a good year too. ;)


----------



## KeirasMummy.

26th april, pink bump :) x


----------



## Tanara

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _Were hoping for New Years, So i guess we will have to see who's baby decides they want to get out of there!
> 
> Watch neither of us be the first to have ours in 2011 =[_
> 
> Lol!! Hey 2010 is a good year too. ;)Click to expand...

_I dont think ill go into labor early my luck ill be late lol_


----------



## Maripics

I'm due in April, 10. I'm very excited !


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Tanara said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _Were hoping for New Years, So i guess we will have to see who's baby decides they want to get out of there!
> 
> Watch neither of us be the first to have ours in 2011 =[_
> 
> Lol!! Hey 2010 is a good year too. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> _I dont think ill go into labor early my luck ill be late lol_Click to expand...

Hehe, hey it's not a race y'know. :D

But true, I'd be proper pissed off if my baby was due on the 2nd of January and someone beat me to it lol!


----------



## Maripics

And by the way, it's a girl!


----------



## LauraBee

Ooooohhhhh. A family friend went through fertility treatment (so may be a bit different) and she was given a chart to estimate due dates according to conception. All four of her children were exactly on time.

Going by the date of conception, I'm due on New Year's Eve instead of day, so that'll be interesting :haha:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump!


----------



## LauraBee

No news from me......


----------



## jenwigan

15th april with blue bump :D xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenwigan said:


> 15th april with blue bump :D xx

Updated. :3


----------



## x_Becki_x

Due 23rd march with baby logan kai :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

x_Becki_x said:


> Due 23rd march with baby logan kai :)

Oo your due the day after me! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## x_Becki_x

just hoping he's on time and wont be born on april fools day:wacko:


----------



## kimmy04

I am due June 28th, going to find out the gender on Jan 27th!


----------



## Lilys mummy

my baby is due 22nd february and i am having a little girl :) x


----------



## GeekChicDoll

Hey I'm due July 13th and it's a yellow bump at the moment (obviously) :p


----------



## kayxoxoxo

June 18th, team yellow! Xx


----------



## kayxoxoxo

June 18th :D team yellow xo


----------



## Julymom2be

July 29th not sure boy or girl yet :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated. :)


----------



## LittlePeople

Hello :flower:

Can I be added to the list please?!

I'm due May 15th with a little girl :pink:


----------



## space-game-91

I don't know how I managed to miss this post, but can I be added to the list please, due 21st January with a little girl :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Update again girlies. :)

Will find out later if any of the january girlies have given birth yet and then will update the list! x


----------



## YoungMummy08

im due 13th august x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

YoungMummy08 said:


> im due 13th august x

Updated. :flower:


----------



## LauraBee

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Will find out later if any of the january girlies have given birth yet and then will update the list! x

Apparently not :cry: The January Babies thread is totally backed up and frustrated!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

LauraBee said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Will find out later if any of the january girlies have given birth yet and then will update the list! x
> 
> Apparently not :cry: The January Babies thread is totally backed up and frustrated!Click to expand...

Awww no! :( Hey you girlies will be popping them out soon though! I bet they'll be lots of births at once!
Good luck.


----------



## Wewantourmush

I'm due January 25th with a boy :) x


----------



## Liljj4evea

Can you add a pink and a blue for January 20th please? thanks!


----------



## cori

July 5th for me


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Liljj4evea said:


> Can you add a pink and a blue for January 20th please? thanks!

Awww are you expecting twins? :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I've heard AndyMay HAS had her little one :happydance: 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

I'm overdue now :(


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

xx~Lor~xx said:


> I've heard AndyMay HAS had her little one :happydance:
> 
> xoxox

Aww congrats to Andymay!! :D Our first 2011 teen baby!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

emmylou92 said:


> I'm overdue now :(

Updated for you my sweet.

I'm sure she'll come any day now! :hugs:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump!


----------



## Cathington

:D expecting my baby boy on the 28/1/11 !:blue:


----------



## smatheson

My due date was janurary 5th with a little boy but ended up coming december 31st 2010


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump. x


----------



## abnala

september 17th for me :) x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

abnala said:


> september 17th for me :) x

Updated. :)


----------



## nicole_

wow september babys :O


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

nicole_ said:


> wow september babys :O

Haha exactly what I was thinking!
It's crazy in March we'll be expecting 2012 January babies... :| :| :| 
Time goes way to quick for my liking lol.


----------



## HollyMay

April 10 with a girl


----------



## proudmomm2be

April 12th 
We were team blue but then doctor said it might be a girl lol 
so really were team yellow


----------



## EmilyandBump

Due September 6th,
Not sure on the gender yet 
:flow:


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Due 31st may blue bump twind corey and casper :D


----------



## LauraBee

Bethlouise was born 14 days overdue by emergency cesarean at 04:58am on the 15th Jan, after two failed sweeps and a failed induction, she weighed in at 8lbs 2oz :)


----------



## bellexx

14th September for me :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

LauraBee said:


> Bethlouise was born 14 days overdue by emergency cesarean at 04:58am on the 15th Jan, after two failed sweeps and a failed induction, she weighed in at 8lbs 2oz :)

Thanks for the update Laura, :D Btw she's gorgeous!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

June 9th for me =] it looks like I have a pink bump


----------



## emmylou92

ive had my little hollie louise on the 19th jan she weighed 7lbs 2and a half oz


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump!


----------



## 20andpregnant

16th of March for me! :) and I'm a yellow bump! :) xxx


----------



## Cathington

I'm due today, but i have a feeling this lil' guy is gonna keep me waiting! :haha:


----------



## MissC

Hey hun :) can you put me in for Septmeber 4th please :) obviously with :yellow: XD but i got a feeling im on team :pink:
:D
x


----------



## Wewantourmush

I had my little man on the 20th January weighing 7pounds 13! <3


----------



## kimmy04

my due date has been changed to June 25th and I am on team blue!! :blue:


----------



## stunned

Sept 4th for me :)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

26th feb for me:) team pink:)


----------



## berryblue290

April 2nd for me, and it is a girl!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated the list. :) :flower: Anyone else?


----------



## MommaBear90

July 24th for my baby bear; gender not yet determined.


----------



## missZOEEx

August 29th for me! :) 
not sure of gender yet.. cant wait to find out. :D


----------



## babyjayy

June 1st for me :) 
Team Pink <3


----------



## cammy

Dont remember if I said this already but me and OH caved in and when we got into the scan we just had to know, so we found out we are having a boy! :D


----------



## we can't wait

Hey. I'm already on the list under June 23rd-- but we are no longer team yellow ! We found out today we are expecting a baby girl :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls my due date has change as i had a scan and got put 5d forward so i am now due on the 14th of Aug :D


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Sorry girls got a bit behind then! Updated everyone and all the genders :flower:. Anyone else looking to go up on the list? :D


----------



## tallemgirl

March 8th with a blue bump!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

tallemgirl said:


> March 8th with a blue bump!!

Updated. :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

bump. x


----------



## holly2234

Theres a few updates on the Feb babies thread! Char.due.jan and Lilys mummy and lauren burch have all popped in the last couple of days :) Sorry if the user names are wrong! Cant remember them without looking :p


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

holly2234 said:


> Theres a few updates on the Feb babies thread! Char.due.jan and Lilys mummy and lauren burch have all popped in the last couple of days :) Sorry if the user names are wrong! Cant remember them without looking :p

Char.due.jan had hers? Really? I read she was in labour last night! Aww. :D shall update the feb section!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah theres a thread on here somewhere where she says shes had him :) So jealous though i feel like it should be my turn now!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

holly2234 said:


> Yeah theres a thread on here somewhere where she says shes had him :) So jealous though i feel like it should be my turn now!

Oo you only have 2 and a bit weeks to go though! :D Feels like you've been preg forever lol. :)


----------



## holly2234

I feel like i have too! Its been over a 13 months since i first was pregnant. I had a mmc in march though but was pregnant again in may and didnt have much chance to feel normal again! I keep feeling like ill go waaay over due


----------



## lauram_92

my baby was 8lbs 9.5oz, just says half an ounce lol :) called oliver.


----------



## YoungMummy08

after my scan my due date got moved to the 12th


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

holly2234 said:


> I feel like i have too! Its been over a 13 months since i first was pregnant. I had a mmc in march though but was pregnant again in may and didnt have much chance to feel normal again! I keep feeling like ill go waaay over due


Oh bless you. I had a MMC in March last year too and was pregerant within 3 months later, I know how you feel! It's gonna be a strange feeling not carrying a baby around 24/7 lol!
Oooh how comes? I have bets you'll only be around 3-4 days late!


----------



## amy123xx

Hey can i be added on? :D .. im due August 25th .. dont know the sex yet but finding out in april so any chance you could change it from Yellow to pink/blue when we find out :)? xx


----------



## Cathington

Had my LO! Born 8/2/11 :blue:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

amy123xx said:


> Hey can i be added on? :D .. im due August 25th .. dont know the sex yet but finding out in april so any chance you could change it from Yellow to pink/blue when we find out :)? xx

Yeah no problem, I'll still be doing the list then. So any updates just comment x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Cathington said:


> Had my LO! Born 8/2/11 :blue:

Awww congrats!! :D x


----------



## kayxoxoxo

My due date has been put back to the 26th of june now:) And after another scan becuase of a problem yesterday we found out its team pink:) xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump!


----------



## amy123xx

hey any chance you have added me yet? im due 25th august :) xx


----------



## luckyyou

august 31st! =]


----------



## Chrissy7411

July 4th 2011 and Team :blue:


----------



## lovelylaura

july 20th will know boy or girl wednesday x


----------



## katyrose

October the 25th :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

amy123xx said:


> hey any chance you have added me yet? im due 25th august :) xx

Added. :flower:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated the list on expecting. :) 

Anyone else? x


----------



## lizardbreath

Im now 2 days Over due :( oh well At least I know that I will have my LO by the 3rd


----------



## corbyns.mommy

Corbyn will be here April 26th.!


----------



## MommaBear90

Team pink! :cloud9:


----------



## YoungMummy08

heyy can mine be changed to pink birds im now team pink


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated. :flower:

Anyone else to go on the list or update genders?


----------



## lizardbreath

Updating my Yellow bump was a Pink bump , Katherine Michelle Fletcher Born feb 27th at 1:36 pm weighing 7pounds 13 ounces


----------



## lalacrl

August 24th for me :D


----------



## holly2234

Just been looking back and it looks like im pretty much the only one from February who hasnt had their LO yet! She's going to be a March baby now.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

lizardbreath said:


> Updating my Yellow bump was a Pink bump , Katherine Michelle Fletcher Born feb 27th at 1:36 pm weighing 7pounds 13 ounces

AWWWWWWWW!!! :happydance: Congrats babe! xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

holly2234 said:


> Just been looking back and it looks like im pretty much the only one from February who hasnt had their LO yet! She's going to be a March baby now.

Omg! Just reliesed the month haha. I'm due this month too, dont worry March babies are awesome. :haha: (Well any baby is awesome but you get my drift lol!)


----------



## holly2234

They sure are :) Getting really fed up now though!


----------



## lilgemsy

16th April and on team Blue! :)
(Ahh next month... scary! )


----------



## katyrose

Just thought I'd update that I'm expecting twins :D!


----------



## lalacrl

awww congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lalacrl

katyrose said:


> Just thought I'd update that I'm expecting twins :D!

awwww congratulations :happydance:


----------



## luckyyou

hey everyone! i was just at the drs today and found out my due date was changed to the 25th of aug instead of the 31st! still don't know what it is yet lol scheduling my ultrasound during my next appt for a gender scan!!


----------



## lov3hat3

10th May with a boy:happydance:


----------



## MoonLove

Just to update - i had my 20 week scan and found out i'm having a little princess! :pink: !! x


----------



## kittycat18

I am due the 11th of July and I am team :yellow: xox


----------



## Mummy2B21

Im due May 18th with blue bump :) 

Hope im aloud on the list as im 22, but still feel like a teenager lol and always browsing! x

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## casann

June 30 with a little girl x


----------



## tallemgirl

I had my baby boy Adam Joseph on March 9th!


----------



## HarlaHorse

10th of September, don't know what I'm having yet so I'll write back when I find out :)


----------



## MoonLove

tallemgirl said:


> I had my baby boy Adam Joseph on March 9th!

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## amy123xx

hey i posted on here for the 25th august.. currently team yellow.. i was put on here but now its been taken off??? :s


----------



## holly2234

Erin was born 7 days late on 4th March weighing 7lb 11 1/2oz. 
Hope your house move is going well and that your pregnancy is going smoothly. Will be good to see you back!


----------



## amandakelley

I'm due on Monday with a little boy that will be named Brayden Micheal. EDD is March 21st. :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

holly2234 said:


> Erin was born 7 days late on 4th March weighing 7lb 11 1/2oz.
> Hope your house move is going well and that your pregnancy is going smoothly. Will be good to see you back!

Congrats hun! I will be searching for your birth story. ;)

Thank you, everything so far so good! x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

amy123xx said:


> hey i posted on here for the 25th august.. currently team yellow.. i was put on here but now its been taken off??? :s

No idea what happened there babe, will put you back on. x


----------



## casann

I've nto been added ... :( lol x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

casann said:


> I've nto been added ... :( lol x

Lol give me a moment, I'm catching up on the comments! Been away for 3 weeks x


----------



## holly2234

Yazz_n_bump said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Erin was born 7 days late on 4th March weighing 7lb 11 1/2oz.
> Hope your house move is going well and that your pregnancy is going smoothly. Will be good to see you back!
> 
> Congrats hun! I will be searching for your birth story. ;)
> 
> Thank you, everything so far so good! xClick to expand...

Thanks :) Theres a link to the story on page 6 of my journal. The link to that is in my sig.

Glad youre doing well. Not long to go now!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Updated!! Still missing out on some bits about babies born though. :(


----------



## Mummydoll10

#2 due 11th september :) with yellow bump!!


----------



## amy_mum2be

1st baby team pink due 14th july :-D xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Mummydoll10 said:


> #2 due 11th september :) with yellow bump!!

Aw congrats. :flower: Have updated.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

amy_mum2be said:


> 1st baby team pink due 14th july :-D xx

Updated my sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Anyone else? x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

i will be finding out boy or girl on the 1st of April so will let you know either way then :D


----------



## prettymomtobe

i'm due october 15th ; will update when i know if it's a boy or girl ; hopefully a boy!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

November 25th


----------



## abz19

rhianna-mae grace was born on march 18th weighing 7lb 3oz. she was due on april 6th xx


----------



## TeenageMummy

august 12th for me :D


----------



## B0ssLady

November 15th, and its too early to tell if my babys a boy or a girl


----------



## 18NPregnant

I'm due June 9th with a little girl but she will prob be born sometime in may as I am having a section


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Will update shortly girlies. x


----------



## emz_x

Hey, I'm due 5th August with a blue bump.


----------



## amandakelley

Brayden Micheal was born on March 24th,2011 at 3:04pm weighing 8lbs and 12oz. :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

amandakelley said:


> Brayden Micheal was born on March 24th,2011 at 3:04pm weighing 8lbs and 12oz. :)

Aww the same birthday as my little man!! :) 

Congrats hun x


----------



## luckyyou

im on team pink!


----------



## liza

I know I'm not technically a teen, but can I be on here too? I feel more at home with you guys :) Mine is September 28th... wish I could be putting the sex down right now, too!


----------



## hollye

Im due July 28th and am on team :pink:


----------



## Julymom2be

You can change my color to pink!! :)


----------



## LeahLou

November 29 :)
Don't know the color/team yet!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

We are on team BLUE XD


----------



## smc17

im due september 17th team yellow for now!


----------



## dueinmarch11

Allison Fayth was born on March 9 at 9:01 pm. :) She was 7 lbs, 5 oz of perfection.


----------



## LeahLou

dueinmarch11 said:


> Allison Fayth was born on March 9 at 9:01 pm. :) She was 7 lbs, 5 oz of perfection.

Best birthday ever!! That's my birthday too :)
She's PRECIOUS! :flower:


----------



## HollyMay

Amelia Blair was born March 15.


----------



## amy123xx

hey hun can u update mine pls. :) .. im team blue :blue: 

:D xx


----------



## lilgemsy

oliver daniel was born 07/04/2011 @ 6.40pm weighing 5lb3.5oz


----------



## Lola472

I'm due 11/11/2011 (and I really hope the baby comes on the DD because that is a really cool birthday to have). I'll need a yellow stork for now.


----------



## neonpolkadots

December 6th :) I'll post gender when I know.


----------



## ciararoseh

December 24, 2011


----------



## amy123xx

hey cud u pls update? :) x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Will update in a moment. Sorry been really busy with my little boy, don't have as much time spare anymore lol! xo


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Done! :) Anyone else? xo


----------



## lalacrl

im on Team:blue: :)


----------



## Leanne11

:) Due september 19th, I find out the sex on saturday ! :D


----------



## MissC

Can you take me off for the 4th of October please hun :( :angel:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm due the 10th of September with a little girl, not sure if you have me there.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hey my EDD is 30th december.. will update after my 1st scan but it isnt for ages yet :lol: but :yellow: and its #2 baby


----------



## Lola472

Thanks so much for keeping up with this!


----------



## abnala

can you change mine from 17th september to 15th september and ill update tomoro when i know if its boy or girl :)


----------

